# Klejoval



## JennR

hello everyone,

I'm working with a friend on a translation of a work that was written in 1906. He is a native speaker, but even he said that the language used was"old" and quite different from what he was used to reading and speaking. 

The word that is in question is:

Klejoval

"Klej" means "glue". So, is "Klejoval" the act of gluing or something else?

Context:

Sedlář  osekal dřevo k sedlu, pak je obřezal a všelijak připravil, "klejoval", posléze "křídla vycpával", okoval mosazi nebo železem.

Thank you,

Jenn


----------



## cajzl

*Klej* (arabská guma) je látka rostlinného původu (polysacharid).

*(na)klejovat* - natřít/natírat arabskou gumou

_Bez záruky._


----------



## werrr

_Klej_ (also _klíj, klí, klé_) in its original meaning is _tree resin_, but lately also glue or any other sticky substance of natural or even only vegetable origin.

_Klejovat_ has a lot of meanings, all are derived from _klej_ and practically all are obsolete:

1) to be sticky
2) to be sly (figuratively, from the previous)
3) to slather with resin (e.g. klejovat louč)
4) to apply resin based varnish
5) to glue together
6) to hold together (figuratively, from the previous)
7) to acquire consistency of glue (also as _klejovatět_)

The first two meanings are ancient, obsolete for more than three hundert years.
The third meaning was obsolete before the 19th century.
The meanings 4) - 6) were abandoned in the 19th century, partly because of purification of Czech, and partly because of replacing of natural substances with the synthetical ones.
The last meaning, albeit less common, is still in use as slangy terminology in chemistry.

In your context it is most likely the fifth meaning, but it could be also number four. I’m not expert in saddle making.


----------



## JennR

The meaning is taken from a 1450s saddlers document.

3 & 4 might also apply. The wood of the saddle tree must be covered with birch bark

Full paragraph can be found here.

Thank you for you assistance.

Jenn


----------

